# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My Bredli girl has a name, meet...

## Craiga 01453

Usually I take a little more time to get to know my animals before finalizing a name, but this time a name just popped out while brainstorming and was a no-brainer...

As many of you know, my grandfather passed recently. He and I were very close, and the man was my hero. 
Well, Pepere left me a couple bucks and a portion of the money he left went to purchasing my new girl...

His name was Fernand, or Fern for short. His nickname was Frenchie, given to him in WWII. 

When I said this name the other night my girlfriend and I just looked at each other and nodded, "YUP!"

So without further ado, meet Fernie. 

....a somewhat feminine mashup of Fern and Frenchie, and a tribute to my grandfather. I miss you, old man. I'll see you again some day, but for now a piece of you will live on through Fernie. 

Rest in Peace Fernand E. Frechette. 
I love you. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Albert420 (12-24-2019),aurum (10-14-2019),*Bogertophis* (10-14-2019),_dakski_ (10-14-2019),_Dianne_ (10-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-14-2019),_hilabeans_ (10-14-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-14-2019),_Jus1More_ (10-22-2019),_Kam_ (10-23-2019),_Kira_ (10-21-2019),_MissterDog_ (10-14-2019),_Reinz_ (10-14-2019),_RickyNY_ (10-14-2019),_rock_ (05-16-2020),_wnateg_ (10-14-2019),_WrongPython_ (10-14-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's an awesome name and a super cool way to honor your Paw-Paw Craig!

----------

Albert420 (12-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-14-2019)

----------


## hilabeans

She is beautiful and I love her very meaningful name.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Perfect way to name a snake- Welcome Fernie!   :Buttercup:   Looking forward to your adventures...

----------

Albert420 (12-24-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-14-2019)

----------


## Reinz

What a perfect name, great way to remember your Grandfather!

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-14-2019)

----------


## WrongPython

A lovely (and wonderfully meaningful) name for a lovely snake! I hope you two have many good years together.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-14-2019)

----------


## Justin83

Lovely girl, look forward to her progress.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-15-2019)

----------


## Gio

There are 2 species I still would love to have.

This is one of them!

Great choice.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-16-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-19-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I just had Fernie out for a few minutes and decided to weigh her. She's a whopping 35 grams!! So tiny!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2019),_dakski_ (10-21-2019),_jmcrook_ (10-21-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I just had Fernie out for a few minutes and decided to weigh her. She's a whopping 35 grams!! So tiny!


I think I have tea bags bigger than that!?   :ROFL:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-21-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

It's so much fun to watch them grow, anyway.  I'll have to go weigh my little rat snake Milagro, I'm sure she's even tinier than yours, lol.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-21-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> I just had Fernie out for a few minutes and decided to weigh her. She's a whopping 35 grams!! So tiny!



Wow, and I thought the last BP I got was small at 79g, That's less than 1/2 of that size.  I'd almost be afraid to hold something that small.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Wow, and I thought the last BP I got was small at 79g, That's less than 1/2 of that size.  I'd almost be afraid to hold something that small.


My little Hognose boy was 11 grams when he found his way to me!  Hahaha. He stayed tiny though...she won't  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-22-2019),_Reinz_ (10-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I just had Fernie out for a few minutes and decided to weigh her. She's a whopping 35 grams!! So tiny!


So as promised, I just weighed Milagro, & after 9 pinky-meals so far (she's currently 'empty' & due to feed again now) she weighs all of 14 grams!   :ROFL:  
She's noticeably bigger & stronger now than when first hatched...I'd have to guess (since I didn't weigh her immediately) that she weighed in about 8-9 grams then.




> Wow, and I thought the last BP I got was small at 79g, That's less than 1/2 of that size. I'd almost be afraid to hold something that small.


And yeah, that's why I haven't done much handling of Milagro yet...colubrids can be SO tiny & delicate, it's best to let them grow for a while first.  Just now handled her easily-she's never tried to bite, but she is prone to suddenly bolting out of your hands if you don't know what you're doing.  Fortunately I've had tons of practice with hatchling corns, rat snakes & kings, etc.  It takes a light touch to keep them calm, & they're best handled over soft territory (like a bed) just in case.

----------

aurum (10-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-22-2019),_Gocntry_ (10-22-2019),_Reinz_ (10-22-2019)

----------


## Gocntry

> So as promised, I just weighed Milagro, & after 9 pinky-meals so far (she's currently 'empty' & due to feed again now) she weighs all of 14 grams!   
> She's noticeably bigger & stronger now than when first hatched...I'd have to guess (since I didn't weigh her immediately) that she weighed in about 8-9 grams then.
> And yeah, that's why I haven't done much handling of Milagro yet...colubrids can be SO tiny & delicate, it's best to let them grow for a while first.  Just now handled her easily-she's never tried to bite, but she is prone to suddenly bolting out of your hands if you don't know what you're doing.  Fortunately I've had tons of practice with hatchling corns, rat snakes & kings, etc.  It takes a light touch to keep them calm, & they're best handled over soft territory (like a bed) just in case.



WOW! that's so Tiny...... :Surprised: ,   Glad she's growing and doing well!

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Craig, I didn't mean to sidetrack from your Bredli girl...it's just fun to compare what it's like to experience these different kinds of snakes.  The tiniest ones I've ever 
raised were hatchling desert glossy snakes...I never weighed them but they were tiny even compared to hatchling corns- only about 7" long & slender.  

Enjoy Fernie while she's tiny...they're much easier to hold onto when they get bigger, but they're "only little once".   :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-22-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Craig, that name is perfect! Your never know, Fernie could be your guardian angel  :Floating:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-22-2019),Craiga 01453 (10-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie is looking shiny and new after her first shed with me, so a few pics. She wasn't sitting still though, so not the best pics. 
She's already doing really well handling too. I handled her for a decent little while today and she was a complete sweetheart. Not a single strike and only jerked her head back into S position a few times.
She's already showing signs of progress with each handling session, so I'm feeling confident she'll be a chill girl once she grows into some confidence.

Maybe I'm losing what's left of my mind (ha!!) but I swear I'm seeing more orange coloration in her head after only one shed with me. I'll be looking forward to her next shed to compare.

So far, I've learned a few things since Fernie came home, but mostly...
I should have gotten into morellia sooner!!!!  Hahahaha. I'm really enjoying this girl, and seeing her perched so often is super cool to me. I'm smitten, it's official...

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Whoops, forgot the pics...

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (11-30-2019),_dakski_ (11-29-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2019),Gio (11-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-29-2019),_Kam_ (11-30-2019),_Reinz_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Whoops, forgot the pics...
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Love it. 👍

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-29-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Seeing this girl is influencing my Noahs Ark syndrome... need one of this, one of that, two of these, two of that... hah! Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-29-2019),Gio (11-29-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Seeing this girl is influencing my Noahs Ark syndrome... need one of this, one of that, two of these, two of that... hah! Looking good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, right?!?!?  Ziggy, Reinz and Gio (among others) are all good for sharing their crews and I always say the same thing when I see them.

----------

Gio (11-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-29-2019),_Reinz_ (11-29-2019)

----------


## Reinz

She sure looks great Craig. Glad to see such enthusiasm!   :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-29-2019),Gio (11-29-2019)

----------


## Gio

Want list. 

Bredli and Suri. 

This Bredli here is a beauty ��

Not everyone understands the need for such creatures but those that do know want lists are real ��

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2019),_Reinz_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## dakski

Looking good Fernie!

How's her temperament? She calming down a bit?

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Want list. 
> 
> Bredli and Suri. 
> 
> This Bredli here is a beauty ��
> 
> Not everyone understands the need for such creatures but those that do know want lists are real ��


Thank you!!! I'm very happy with her. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him to anyone looking for a Bredli. I saw a few days ago he had some of his hypos and stripes on MM. They're stunning!!! 

My want list has changed quite a bit the last few years. She definitely won't be my only Aussie. I'm really digging Timors too. 




> Looking good Fernie!
> 
> How's her temperament? She calming down a bit?


Thanks Dave!!

She's doing extremely well. No strikes at all today. When I took her out she was under her hide and when I lifted it she just picked her head up and watched me. No defensive behavior at all. So I figured "what the heck" and just had a good feeling so I just reached in and carefully scooped her up. She was fine!!! 
I had been working with her using the hook, so I was surprised she was so chill with me just reaching in. I'll still work with the hook, but I thought it was a sign of a step in the right direction. She's literally been better every handling session so far. Hopefully it keeps up!!!

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## dakski

That's great Craig. 

Yafe was a hisser, but never bit. He still hisses occasionally, but is fine when picked up. 

Most seem to grow out of it. Keep in mind Yafe was a year when I got him, so he had already grown out of that phase. 

He can sure be vocal though.  :Smile: 

It's cool as they get bigger and use you as a human tree. Yafe is about 400G and over 4ft now. So you can really get a sense of his strength now and how holds on etc. 

Looking forward to seeing your beauty grow up and chill out!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

> I just had Fernie out for a few minutes and decided to weigh her. She's a whopping 35 grams!! So tiny!


Oh my gosh. So tiny and adorable!!

Great name choice; I think it is a beautiful dedication to your late grandfather.

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I just had Fernie out for another quick handling session and she was a dream!!! 
I figured I'd get her out for a bit before feeding her tomorrow night. 

She was calm and inquisitive the entire time (about 20 minutes). She was so good Katie even asked to hold her!!! A few weeks ago Katie thought it would be months at least before she was comfortable trying to hold Fernie. But she asked out of the blue (I never pressure her) and I said sure. Fernie was a sweetheart for Katie too. Katie was so happy and smiling the whole time, it was prescious!!!

So far so good!  Now I'll let her chill and feed her tomorrow night.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-30-2019),_Reinz_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Glad to hear shes chilling out! I changed Sallys water last night and got bit three times lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Glad to hear shes chilling out! I changed Sallys water last night and got bit three times lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Thanks!  So far she's been great, fingers crossed it keeps up!

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Fernie looks great Craig! I'm glad handling her is going well too. I figured you'd dig Morella 🙂. They're cool critters and so easy to keep. Keep the pictures flowing!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-30-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Fernie looks great Craig! I'm glad handling her is going well too. I figured you'd dig Morella 🙂. They're cool critters and so easy to keep. Keep the pictures flowing!


Thanks my man! You were right!!! 
I'm very pleasantly surprised how well she's handling so far. It's not just the lack of striking either, she is displaying no signs of stress and almost no defensive behavior at all while out. She just curiously explores a bit. I love it!

I'll keep the pics coming!

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here are a few more pics. She's become a dream to handle too. I have stuck to the hook training, but a quick, gentle pat is all it takes and she's fine. Zero strikes lately. 

Is it bad I already want another?!?! Hahahaha!!
Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (12-22-2019),*Bogertophis* (12-22-2019),_dakski_ (12-22-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-23-2019),Gio (12-22-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-22-2019),_Reinz_ (12-23-2019),_rock_ (01-05-2020),_Starscream_ (12-23-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Looking good Craig!

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Looking good Craig!


Thank you, good sir!

----------


## dakski

She's looking great. Awesome on the hook training and her chilling out! Really nice work brother.

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-22-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She's looking great. Awesome on the hook training and her chilling out! Really nice work brother.


Thanks, Dave.  I figured there's no downside to continuing to work with the hook, so may as well  :Smile: 

I think she's shaping up to be a great example of a Bredli living up to their docile reputation. She's not head shy at all. She's calm, gentle and curious. So far, so good!!

----------

_dakski_ (12-22-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's a very pretty girl Craig. What size prey do you feed her?

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-23-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She's a very pretty girl Craig. What size prey do you feed her?


Thanks bro!!

She's getting a hopper every 5-6 days. They still leave a pretty noticable lump. I think shell be outgrowing them fairly quickly though. She's put on a whopping 20 grams already, hahaha.

----------

_dakski_ (12-23-2019)

----------


## SayMyName!

Wow....What a beautiful animal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-24-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Wow....What a beautiful animal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!  I've wanted a Bredli for years, so I'm super happy with her.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here are a few pics of Fernie in her quarantine enclosure. I can't believe she's already approaching 90 days!! She'll be moving upstairs to the snake room before long. It's gonna be a while, but I can't wait to set up her Boaphile and get her in there, it's gonna look so nice!!!

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-28-2020),_dakski_ (12-31-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-31-2019),Gio (12-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2019),_Reinz_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Here are a few pics of Fernie in her quarantine enclosure. I can't believe she's already approaching 90 days!! She'll be moving upstairs to the snake room before long. It's gonna be a while, but I can't wait to set up her Boaphile and get her in there, it's gonna look so nice!!!
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


I love it!
Looks like a big, chunky head on that one too!

My adding to the collection days are over, but there are two regrets. I don't have one of these and I don't have a Suri.

I'll live the dream through you pictures.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

----------

Craiga 01453 (12-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I love it!
> Looks like a big, chunky head on that one too!
> 
> My adding to the collection days are over, but there are two regrets. I don't have one of these and I don't have a Suri.
> 
> I'll live the dream through you pictures.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Thanks Gio!!! She's definitely got that big pit bull head!! I love it! 

I've only got room for a few more, so I'm going to have to choose carefully. But it's gonna be hard to not add another species of Morelia or even another Bredli.

----------

Gio (12-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I love it!
> Looks like a big, chunky head on that one too!
> 
> My adding to the collection days are over, but there are two regrets. I don't have one of these and I don't have a Suri.
> 
> I'll live the dream through you pictures.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!


I forgot to mention I'll keep the pics coming. I'm curiously excited to see how her colors change over time. I do love the beautiful milk chocolate color she is now too, so I'm hoping she holds on to most of it through her mid section. But watching her develop that rusty orange red in front and jet black tail will be cool. 


Happy New Year to you as well!

----------

OkamiFlautist (12-31-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Since it was 72° in my yard... in Massachusetts... in January...
I couldn't resist taking Fernie outside for a few quick pics in natural sunlight. She's such a pretty girl. 
Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-12-2020),Bodie (01-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-28-2020),_dakski_ (01-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-12-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Forgot this one....

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-12-2020),Bodie (01-13-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-28-2020),_dakski_ (01-12-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I just put Fernie on the scale for the first time in a few weeks. She seems to be putting on the grams at a pretty nice pace. She's up to 76 grams. She arrived Oct 21 weighing 35 grams. 
She also seems to be in the very early stages of her second shed cycle with me. 

Her confidence is growing too. She's more confident in her movements and hardly skittish at all. She's not afraid to explore (as far as a let her roam) and is climbing more and more. She's such a fun little animal

----------

_dakski_ (01-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

Great that shes coming into her own.

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie shed the other night, perfect one piece shed, so here are a few pics shiny and new. 

She's really doing extremely well. She's got such a docile disposition, but seems to really enjoy cruising around, climbing and checking everything out. Oddly enough she never tries to disappear into the couch cushions or under the TV stand either, she explores but doesn't seem to want to hide, just check things out.

 I love her colors in the natural sunlight, too. C'mon spring!!

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-12-2020),_dakski_ (02-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-11-2020),Gio (02-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-11-2020),_rock_ (02-25-2020),_Toad37_ (02-11-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Fernie looks great Craig! I'm looking forward to watching her progression.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-12-2020)

----------


## wnateg

So tiny

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-12-2020)

----------


## Reinz

She looks great Craig, Im glad you are enjoying her. 

Im digging that smiley face on her back. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She looks great Craig, Im glad you are enjoying her. 
> 
> Im digging that smiley face on her back. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man! 
Smiley faces aren't just for pieds  :Smile:

----------

_Reinz_ (02-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Looking good my man! WOW, that smiley face is awesome!

Behira has a Ghost face and she's a ghost boa, so that's cool too. Love cool marking like that.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-12-2020),_Reinz_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie took her first rat fuzzy... and I gotta say, that was impressive! 

She was in a hide when I put the rat in her room to defrost, but by the time I went back in to heat and feed she was perched...and READY!!! 

She struck as soon as I put it in front of her.  Watching her coil and "kill" her prey was cool, but watching her maneuver and reposition while working it down while perched was impressive!!!

She's got a nice, noticeable lump and looks like a happy girl.

----------

_dakski_ (02-18-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-18-2020),_Reinz_ (02-18-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Took Fernie outside for some pics in the sun. It's awesome how much her colors pop in the natural sunlight. 
Stay close, please, sun

----------

Alien (03-06-2020),aurum (03-06-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-06-2020),cincy (03-05-2020),_dakski_ (03-05-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-05-2020),Gio (03-05-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-05-2020),_Reinz_ (03-06-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'll say again, she's gorgeous brother! That sunlight looks great on her too! I'll be happy when the weather breaks down here.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I'll say again, she's gorgeous brother! That sunlight looks great on her too! I'll be happy when the weather breaks down here.


Thanks my man. The sunlight definitely does her well. The good weather is coming!!! It'll be a fun summer watching her as she grows.

----------


## Reinz

Just beautiful man!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-06-2020)

----------


## Alien

> Took Fernie outside for some pics in the sun. It's awesome how much her colors pop in the natural sunlight. 
> Stay close, please, sun 
> 
> Beautiful snake! From another MA keeper.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-06-2020),Gio (03-06-2020),_rock_ (05-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Just beautiful man!


Thank you good sir.

----------

_Reinz_ (03-07-2020)

----------


## Gio

I love the species.

What a beauty you have!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I love the species.
> 
> What a beauty you have!


Thanks, man. I'm definitely happy with her!  :Very Happy:

----------

Gio (03-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I figured I'd share a few new(ish) pics of Fernie. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (03-24-2020),_dakski_ (03-21-2020),Gio (03-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-21-2020),_Reinz_ (03-28-2020),_rock_ (05-15-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

...and a few more...

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-21-2020),_Reinz_ (03-28-2020),_rock_ (05-15-2020)

----------


## Gio

Check out the chunky head!

It's already starting to fill out.

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-21-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Check out the chunky head!
> 
> It's already starting to fill out.


I love her little head! Shes growing fairly quickly, but mostly adding length so far, but that bulldog head has definitely grown too.

----------

Gio (03-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-21-2020),_Reinz_ (03-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Did a spot clean in Fernie's enclosure and got a weight on her since I knew she was empty (she was nice enough to smear her poop ALL OVER the side of her water bowl). 

She's weighing in at a buck-o-five!!
Her first weigh-in was Oct 21 and she was a tiny 35 grams. So she's almost tripled her weight in her five months here. 

I'll probably get her out tonight to hang out for a bit and try to get a few decent pics.

----------

Gio (03-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-28-2020),_Reinz_ (03-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Snapped a few quick pics of her on an off-white blanket.

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few more

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-28-2020),_Reinz_ (03-29-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

She's looking good!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She's looking good!


Thanks, Dave! 
She's been sooooooo easy. I give her all the credit 😁

----------


## jmcrook

Dammit Craig... now I need a Bredli lol. Shes looking awesome! Love when that outline around the bands starts darkening up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Dammit Craig... now I need a Bredli lol. She’s looking awesome! Love when that outline around the bands starts darkening up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahhahaha, thanks man.  I'm thinking a shed must be some time fairly soon. I can't wait. 
I don't like to pick "favorites", but in five months this girl has skyrocketed towards the top of my all time list.  My fiance even said she's already her second favorite (the Hognose will ALWAYS be her #1). She's comfortable enough to let Fernie climb all over her and explore. It's great.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-28-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie shed a few days ago. And yesterday was gorgeous outside so it was a great day for a photo shoot. She's so puuuurty. And looking better every shed in my opinion. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-04-2020),_dakski_ (05-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-05-2020),Gio (05-04-2020),_Reinz_ (05-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

And a few more cause Tapatalk is driving me cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_ckuhn003_ (05-04-2020),_dakski_ (05-04-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-05-2020),_Reinz_ (05-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## Gio

She blends in with her surroundings and looks great.

Beautiful snake!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-05-2020)

----------


## Gio

I'll be waiting for your next round of pictures.

We need more Centralian pictures here.

My boy is getting another meal tomorrow and then I imagine he'll be coming up on another shed shortly after.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I'll be waiting for your next round of pictures.
> 
> We need more Centralian pictures here.
> 
> My boy is getting another meal tomorrow and then I imagine he'll be coming up on another shed shortly after.


She just ate last night. But I'll definitely get some new pics in a few days. 

I'm still waiting on the new JCP to shed. He ate last night too, so I'm guessing soonish...

----------

Gio (05-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I took Fernie out for some sunshine pics. 

That tree I was using bloomed like crazy in the last week. Fernie disappeared in the foliage, finding her in the pics was like finding Waldo. Oh well, so I tried out the shepherds pole, she hated it so I made it quick. Got a few good ones though.







Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-17-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-18-2020),Gio (05-16-2020),_Kam_ (05-16-2020),_Reinz_ (05-17-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-17-2020),_rock_ (05-16-2020)

----------


## rock

Awesome pics.  Fernie looks fantastic.  Growing nicely!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-17-2020)

----------


## Gio

> I took Fernie out for some sunshine pics. 
> 
> That tree I was using bloomed like crazy in the last week. Fernie disappeared in the foliage, finding her in the pics was like finding Waldo. Oh well, so I tried out the shepherds pole, she hated it so I made it quick. Got a few good ones though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks like you got the nice weather today. We're looking at rain here.

She looks fantastic as usual. 

I'm really happy to see the Bredli keepers making a push here. 

I hope it continues.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-17-2020)

----------


## Kam

Fernie is looking amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-17-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Thanks guys!!! 

She's such an easy snake. Always eats and she's ready before I open her door. And she's a curious little sweetheart when out. Never complains either. 
 She's great  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-17-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-17-2020),_rock_ (05-17-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks guys!!! 
> 
> She's such an easy snake. Always eats and she's ready before I open her door. And she's a curious little sweetheart when out. Never complains either. 
>  She's great


Sounds like the typical evaluation of the species in general.

I feel the same and I've only been on board a short time.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-18-2020),_Reinz_ (05-17-2020)

----------


## Reinz

She looks great Craig. So glad you branched out into the Carpet world.  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-18-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She looks great Craig. So glad you branched out into the Carpet world.


Thanks, Reinz!!!! Me too!!

----------


## PiperPython

It's always fun to watch a Bredli go into shed and them come out with all that brick red pigment popping out at you. Beautiful snake!

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-18-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

> She looks great Craig. So glad you branched out into the Carpet world.


Something tells me there's more to come.  :Wink:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-24-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here are a few that I took the other day. She was too curious to settle down and pose, so not my favorite pics. But she's still a purdy little lady. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (05-24-2020),_dakski_ (05-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-02-2020),Gio (06-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-25-2020),_Kam_ (05-24-2020),_Reinz_ (05-25-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-24-2020),_rock_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Nice looking lady!  :Good Job:

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-24-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Well outside recess is the time to get all your wiggles out.  :ROFL:  They are still great pics of her and I think they really help capture her adventurous personality.

----------

_Caitlin_ (06-03-2020),Craiga 01453 (05-25-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-25-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few more of Fernie chilling on her outdoor "perch". She was in straight chill mode in these pics.




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-03-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-03-2020),Gio (06-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-03-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020),_Reinz_ (06-03-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-02-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Fernie is looking fantastic!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-02-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Great looking snake!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-03-2020)

----------


## Gio

> A few more of Fernie chilling on her outdoor "perch". She was in straight chill mode in these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Outstanding!!

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-03-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

I love seeing Fernie, all those rich caramel hues are gorgeous. And I know how intense our beloved Aussie pythons can be, so it's also a treat to see her so completely relaxed on her branch in the sun. Beautiful girl.

----------

Craiga 01453 (06-03-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Just a few quickies from a few days ago...

Her bday is next week, I'll have to get some good new shots of her. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Tapatalk is really grinding my gears!!! 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-01-2020),_Reinz_ (07-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-02-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Shes looking nice man. The size of everyone elses morelia on here makes me look like I dont feed mine hah! Sally turned 1 end of May and is like half Fernies size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She’s looking nice man. The size of everyone else’s morelia on here makes me look like I don’t feed mine hah! Sally turned 1 end of May and is like half Fernie’s size 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. She's growing quick it seems. Definitely faster than Cornell. They're both on rat fuzzies still, too. She must be snacking when I'm not looking.  :Confused:

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-01-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Maybe the pic makes her look bigger. Sally Jo and Charlotte are both on rat fuzzies too, though Charlotte turns two in a few weeks. Think she had 23 meals in her life before she got here. Doing great though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

She'll be moving up soon I think. She's floating just under 150 grams as of last week. She arrived less than 9 months ago at 35g.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-01-2020)

----------


## Gio

Kev was about 2.5 years when I got him and he will be 3 in September. I have him on large rats and hes taking them easily. First one took him a bit but now he makes quick work of them. 

Hes smaller than I expected at almost 3. 

Wallace, my old retic was fed very lightly, actually about the same as Kevin and he grew like a weed. 

Each animal has its pace obviously and retics are rapid growers. 

Bredli are said to be fairly quick growers too. 

Yours looks great.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Kev was about 2.5 years when I got him and he will be 3 in September. I have him on large rats and hes taking them easily. First one took him a bit but now he makes quick work of them. 
> 
> Hes smaller than I expected at almost 3. 
> 
> Wallace, my old retic was fed very lightly, actually about the same as Kevin and he grew like a weed. 
> 
> Each animal has its pace obviously and retics are rapid growers. 
> 
> Bredli are said to be fairly quick growers too. 
> ...


I tried to explain to her that growing up is a trap, but she doesn't seem to listen, hahahhaha.

----------

Gio (07-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A few new pics of Fernie girl. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-05-2020)

----------


## Gio

She's looking great out in that east coast sunshine.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> She's looking great out in that east coast sunshine.


Thanks!!! I'm trying to get some good pics before fall inevitably rolls around.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie turned one  year old yesterday, but I was out of commission with a migraine. Uggggh. 
So I didn't get to celebrate with her yesterday (good thing she doesn't know) and today I'm in recovery mode so I didn't feel like going outside in the heat and humidity, so no new pics. But I'm hanging out with her as I type this. She's sweet as can be and growing quickly. Pics to come...

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-09-2020),_dakski_ (07-09-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-11-2020),Gio (07-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-09-2020),_Reinz_ (07-09-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Fest2: Happy "Birthday" Fernie!   :Fest:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-09-2020),_Reinz_ (07-09-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Happy late Birthday Fernie!

Hope you are feeling much better Craig. And dont wake that migraine back up!  I hate when that happens.  :Sad:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-09-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Happy late Birthday Fernie!
> 
> Hope you are feeling much better Craig. And dont wake that migraine back up!  I hate when that happens.


Thanks bud! Feeling much better.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dakski

Happy Birthday Fernie!

Glad you are feeling better Craig!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Happy Birthday Fernie!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Craig!


Thanks Dave😁

----------

_dakski_ (07-10-2020)

----------


## Gio

ONE is the beginning of the fun!

By then, carpets have some size and can start to take the larger meals.

Bummer about the migraine man, I think those that suffer from them get completely knocked out of commission. No light, no sounds, nothing.

I'm glad you were able to ride it out though.

HBD to a pretty little Bredli!

A day late : )

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> ONE is the beginning of the fun!
> 
> By then, carpets have some size and can start to take the larger meals.
> 
> Bummer about the migraine man, I think those that suffer from them get completely knocked out of commission. No light, no sounds, nothing.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to ride it out though.
> 
> HBD to a pretty little Bredli!
> ...


Thanks man. Luckily this migraine wasn't too bad. They can be pretty brutal though. 

Fernie took her first adult mouse last week with no problem at all. She should put on some decent size now.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Happy Hatch Day Fernie! Glad you're feeling better Craig. Those migraines can be brutal!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-11-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie digesting. She's got three adult mice down now and handles the 18-19 grammers with ease. 



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),Gio (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

Growing girl!

She looks really nice.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Growing girl!
> 
> She looks really nice.


Thanks Gio! She seems to be getting just a little more orange coloration in and around her face, and a bit darker in the tail area. Not a ton of change that I see. Fine by me, I love her chocolate browns. 

She weighed 155 grams after shedding and emptying out. Something tells me she'll hit 200 pretty quickly now though.

----------


## Gio

> Thanks Gio! She seems to be getting just a little more orange coloration in and around her face, and a bit darker in the tail area. Not a ton of change that I see. Fine by me, I love her chocolate browns. 
> 
> She weighed 155 grams after shedding and emptying out. Something tells me she'll hit 200 pretty quickly now though.


For a "normal" which I love, she's exceptionally pretty. 

I'm sure she'll hit a big growth spurt very soon.

She's one of the reasons I went for the species. I've always had and interest but your girl got me more interested.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> For a "normal" which I love, she's exceptionally pretty. 
> 
> I'm sure she'll hit a big growth spurt very soon.
> 
> She's one of the reasons I went for the species. I've always had and interest but your girl got me more interested.


Thanks man. I happen to love how most "normals" look anyway, just the way the were created. 

I'm so glad I took the leap. She's so easy!!! She's as placid as a BP and has been for months. I often joke that I could grab my BP, Tyson, out of his enclosure blindfolded. Fernie is already the same way. She is the epitome of chill, not headshy in the least, never even shows the faintest glimmer of stress or aggression. I'm looking forward to some great years with her.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),Gio (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks man. I happen to love how most "normals" look anyway, just the way the were created. 
> 
> I'm so glad I took the leap. She's so easy!!! She's as placid as a BP and has been for months. I often joke that I could grab my BP, Tyson, out of his enclosure blindfolded. Fernie is already the same way. She is the epitome of chill, not headshy in the least, never even shows the faintest glimmer of stress or aggression. I'm looking forward to some great years with her.


Same here brother. Normal is my gig. 
I actually asked Nick for a normal but he said this guy (Kevin) would easily accommodate to one of my large cages. And it was the offer I couldnt refuse.

I love when Bredli darken up.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Fernie's looking great Craig. I had a feeling you'd really like Morelia. I know your girl is 155g and adult mice are cool but I think you should give her bigger meals at least occasionally. I was feeding my carpets 18g meals when they were 85g. I fed my coastal his first jumbo mouse when he was 140g. I'm all for the slow growth approach with my boas. Pythons and colubrids are a little different. I feed them fairly heavily for the first 2 years and then I dial them back. You'll see that much of their food intake goes towards their growth. I also look at their poop sizes. Big poops mean more excess. Smaller poops mean they retained more of those meals. My Olive would take large meals but have small poops and it was all healthy growth. You've seen my adult carpets as well. I'm not saying you should change anything just sharing my 2 cents.  :Smile: 

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...e-beat-goes-on

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020),Gio (07-24-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Fernie's looking great Craig. I had a feeling you'd really like Morelia. I know your girl is 155g and adult mice are cool but I think you should give her bigger meals at least occasionally. I was feeding my carpets 18g meals when they were 85g. I fed my coastal his first jumbo mouse when he was 140g. I'm all for the slow growth approach with my boas. Pythons and colubrids are a little different. I feed them fairly heavily for the first 2 years and then I dial them back. You'll see that much of their food intake goes towards their growth. I also look at their poop sizes. Big poops mean more excess. Smaller poops mean they retained more of those meals. My Olive would take large meals but have small poops and it was all healthy growth. You've seen my adult carpets as well. I'm not saying you should change anything just sharing my 2 cents. 
> 
> https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...e-beat-goes-on


Oh I've got bigger here for her. I just figured I'd stick to a few of the smallest in the bag to get rid of them. I've got a few more small ones for Cornell saved up. He's got one more rat fuzzy I might as well feed off. He's prob 130 grams, maybe a hair more. 

Unfortunately, this bag of mice came in really small. I was disappointed with the order. But oh well. I've gotta place a prey order in a few weeks so I'll be stocking up. 

I appreciate the info my friend. They'll be getting bigger meals  :Good Job:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),Gio (07-24-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Shepherds pole shots...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-06-2020),_Reinz_ (08-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

It was a beautiful day today, so Fernie and I chilled outside for a bit. I wasn't really in picture mode but couldn't resist snapping a few...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-18-2020),Gio (08-18-2020),_Reinz_ (08-18-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Before... During... And after...




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-23-2020),_Reinz_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## Reinz

Looks like she’s asking for seconds!  Or after seeing another thread, that last pic is really the first?

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-23-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I just realized the pics are in reverse order...

She was hanging out the front of her enclosure looking for her meal. The perched pic is the following night digesting. 

I swear Tapatalk hates me lately.

----------

_Reinz_ (08-24-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Here are a few from the past few days...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),_Caitlin_ (08-30-2020),_dakski_ (08-30-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_Reinz_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cause I just can't get enough of her...




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2020),_dakski_ (09-02-2020),Gio (09-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-02-2020),_Kam_ (09-02-2020),_Reinz_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## dakski

Looking great. 

I was just going to post on Behira's thread about how much I post of her! For me, it's part sharing, but also, this site lets me keep a record of her throughout her life. 

Bottom line: Keep posting!

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-02-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Cause I just can't get enough of her...


You don't see any complaints, do you?   :Wink:   She's awesome!

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2020),_Reinz_ (09-03-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Looking great. 
> 
> I was just going to post on Behira's thread about how much I post of her! For me, it's part sharing, but also, this site lets me keep a record of her throughout her life. 
> 
> Bottom line: Keep posting!



Will do!!! 
The pics on the forum will definitely outlast my phone! And since I don't have them backed up anywhere....






> You don't see any complaints, do you?    She's awesome!


Hahahahha, I do not!!! Thanks Bogertophis!!

----------


## Gio

> Cause I just can't get enough of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Getting the workout in!

Looking great in the sun.

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-04-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Fernie wasn't all that cooperative today, apparently not feeling like modeling, but I still got a few good shots. 




Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-11-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-12-2020),_Kam_ (09-11-2020),_Reinz_ (09-12-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Autumn greetings from Fernie






Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (10-02-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-02-2020),_Reinz_ (10-03-2020)

----------


## Gio

Halloween Orange!

It's a Bredli time of year.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-02-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Happy one year anniversary, Fernie!!!! I can't believe she's already been here a whole year!!!! She arrived at 35 grams and as of the other day she's now 222 empty. I won't bother gushing over her, you all already know how much I love this girl, hahaha. 

Ok, I'm going to break this up into a few posts because Tapa loves messing up my photos. 

Here are the before and after pics I tried to recreate. Fernie was a bit restless though, so I did the best I could. Not the greatest photos. 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-11-2020),Gio (10-11-2020),_hilabeans_ (10-28-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_Reinz_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Uggggghhh....see what I mean?? I select two different photos and it gets rid of one and doubles up the other. 

And before you break my stones, yes I'm sure I'm selecting different photos  :ROFL:

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ok here we go again, fingers crossed. This is the "before" shot to pair with the above "after" 

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2020),Gio (10-11-2020),_hilabeans_ (10-28-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020),_Reinz_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Alright, now let's try this one...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2020),Gio (10-11-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Ok, this is annoying!!!!  

This is the before.....last one for now, I'll try again later

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-10-2020),_Kam_ (10-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

A ladder, prop branch, New England foliage and Fernie make for some nice photos



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-26-2020),Gio (10-24-2020),_hilabeans_ (10-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-24-2020),_Kam_ (10-24-2020),_Reinz_ (10-24-2020)

----------


## Kam

Love these the last set of pics. They are very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-24-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Love these the last set of pics. They are very nice. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, good sir!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_Kam_ (10-24-2020)

----------


## Gio

> A ladder, prop branch, New England foliage and Fernie make for some nice photos
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


Excellent scene!

I'm still around, just busy and off the computer, sorry I'm not checking in as much.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-25-2020)

----------


## hilabeans

Ah - that New England foliage!!  Yes, your girl is gorgeous of course, but those leaves!  We have two colors in Texas...green and dead.  Very jealous.

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-28-2020),_Kam_ (10-30-2020),_Reinz_ (10-28-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Ah - that New England foliage!!  Yes, your girl is gorgeous of course, but those leaves!  We have two colors in Texas...green and dead.  Very jealous.


Yeah, I will admit I LOVE the autumn colors, comfortable days and cool nights. 
However, it's already getting dark here and it's not even 5:30. I miss the sun already!!!  We get summer, a few weeks of autumn and boom...winter. 

...and we're expecting the horrible white four-letter-word Friday!!! I should probably take the A/C units out of the windows, hahahaha. 

Good to see you hila! Hope all is well your way!

----------

_hilabeans_ (11-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021),_Kam_ (10-30-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Ah - that New England foliage!!  Yes, your girl is gorgeous of course, but those leaves!  We have two colors in Texas...green and dead.  Very jealous.


You can say that again. And confused weather. It has been 39 - 45ish the last couple days here in Dallas. But Saturday we have a high of 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (10-30-2020),_hilabeans_ (11-09-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Yeah, I will admit I LOVE the autumn colors, comfortable days and cool nights. 
> However, it's already getting dark here and it's not even 5:30. I miss the sun already!!!  We get summer, a few weeks of autumn and boom...winter. 
> 
> ...and we're expecting the horrible white four-letter-word Friday!!! I should probably take the A/C units out of the windows, hahahaha. 
> 
> Good to see you hila! Hope all is well your way!


I wish we get some snow here north Texas this year.  Preferably in Dallas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> You can say that again. And confused weather. It has been 39 - 45ish the last couple days here in Dallas. But Saturday we have a high of 70. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> I wish we get some snow here north Texas this year.  Preferably in Dallas. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're supposed to be getting our first snow of the season tomorrow. Only 1-3" though. Then high 40s Sat. and mid 50s Sun. 

Oh I'd send you all my snow if I could bud!!!

----------

_Kam_ (11-01-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My girl is in shed...



Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2020),Gio (11-05-2020),_Kam_ (11-01-2020),_Reinz_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## Kam

> We're supposed to be getting our first snow of the season tomorrow. Only 1-3" though. Then high 40s Sat. and mid 50s Sun. 
> 
> Oh I'd send you all my snow if I could bud!!!


I just want snow...maybe I need to leave Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-01-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I just want snow...maybe I need to leave Texas. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, I'm the complete opposite. I'd be perfectly content to never see snow again. But I've lived in MA my whole life, 41 years of snow is enough. I loved it as a kid, but no more. 

I will admit though.... I went to my brothers house yesterday to pick up a chest freezer and hang out for a bit. My niece (6 this month) and nephew (3) wanted to have a snowball fight. I couldn't say no and we had a blast.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (11-01-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-01-2020),_Kam_ (11-01-2020)

----------


## Gio

> My girl is in shed...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


I took me a while to figure out the pre-shed phase. Occasionally the color change is due to feeding and sometimes natural sunlight.

I still takes me a bit to figure out when my guy is going to stay dark and then go blue.

You have a looker there even in shed!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-06-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I took me a while to figure out the pre-shed phase. Occasionally the color change is due to feeding and sometimes natural sunlight.
> 
> I still takes me a bit to figure out when my guy is going to stay dark and then go blue.
> 
> You have a looker there even in shed!


Thanks bud!! 

I'm still figuring her sheds out too. Through observation so far it seems she dulls a bit first, and I see the most "cloudiness" towards the tail. The pink belly has been very subtle, as opposed to most of my others who are very noticably pink. 

I like to try to guess early on what night they'll shed. I'm usually within a day with the others, but haven't been very good at guessing with her yet  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-23-2021)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My girl seems to have hit a cranial growth spurt...and I'm LOVING it!!  





Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-10-2020),_Kam_ (11-10-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Very nice! I think Charlotte had a bit of the same recently. Seems to be a bit wider and flatter. Love those big chunky coastal noggins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-10-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Very nice! I think Charlotte had a bit of the same recently. Seems to be a bit wider and flatter. Love those big chunky coastal noggins 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! 

I started noticing it before her shed, but it was definitely noticable once I compared it to Cornell's head. His had been wider since he arrived, but hers is wider than his now.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-10-2020)

----------

